# Getting Info on a Tune



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Review this thread

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-chevrolet-cruze-engine-technical-discussion/345-cruze-tuning.html

Vince from Trifecta Performance is a member here now and is very customer focused.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks TSURacing


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> I just got my chevy cruze a few days ago and love the car. Its the 1.4 Turbo. Ive looked into some tuning options but nothing solid, ofcourse the car hasnt been out long so i did expect it. I found gforceperformance and they claim 60hp gains, better mileage as well but when i called them they said they do not touch boost and just a/f + timing. Found it hard to believe that without raising boost you can gain that much. I also called JetPerformance but they said they wont have anything till maybe june or july. Is there a company out there that can send a programmer or you can send your ECU to them and have them tune it. I dont have a laptop or the knowledge to attempt doing a tune myself.


I did it my self to my cruze 6 months before , its increase torque an hp.
can not promise the hp and torque, but you can feel differences.
it is easy and simple way for tuning...
It worths...


----------

